# 'I Was Praying That I Would Survive: Lyft Driver Describes Terrifying Assault



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

'I Was Praying That I Would Survive:' Owasso Lyft Driver Describes Terrifying Alleged Assault
https://www.newson6.com/story/41082...t-driver-describes-terrifying-alleged-assault
Hopkins picked up rider 35-year-old Adam Joseph McKean from Arnie's Bar and Grill Saturday afternoon. But on the app, he was using the false name "Ty." She said he seemed drunk.

"I'm just driving and he's slowly moving closer to where you are, and he starts rubbing the back of my head," Hopkins described. "He told me he was the boss and I would be listening to him," Hopkins recalled. That's when Hopkins pushed the "SOS" button on the Lyft app using her navigation. The feature had to transfer the call to three different departments before alerting the Owasso police.

She said McKean put his hand over her mouth to keep her from giving information to the dispatcher. After over an hour of driving, Owasso police finally stopped the vehicle at 76th and 129th streets where they got Hopkins to safety and arrested McKean.

In a statement, Lyft said: "Safety is fundamental to Lyft. What the driver described is frightening, and the rider's access to Lyft has been permanently removed"

McKean is facing charges of kidnapping, sexual battery, being drunk in public, and interrupting an emergency call. Hopkins said she would like to see the SOS feature get faster in alerting the nearest law enforcement agency, and to see ride share companies conduct background checks for passengers.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Pax was a major P Rick. I hope he does time. She's somebodys daughter.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Saturday afternoon ...
Imagine what happens Saturday 12 am...
Uber and Lyft could remind pax’s that they could be arrested for inappropriate behavior...
And the ride is monitored ?... some pop up window or message should appear on a text
Before the ride starts .


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

It took a @@@@ing hour for help to arrive?!?
Delusional to trust U/L for safety.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

XPG said:


> The feature had to transfer the call to three different departments before alerting the Owasso police.


Why?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

MHR said:


> Why?


Probably because every single county in the U.S. handles 911 routing differently.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

MHR said:


> Why?


It looks like the Lyft engineering team forgot about something, which caused a very traumatic experience and horror to Lyft driver.

She already stated that she would like to see the SOS feature get faster in alerting the nearest law enforcement agency.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

XPG said:


> "He told me he was the boss and I would be listening to him,"





XPG said:


> McKean is facing charges of kidnapping, sexual battery, being drunk in public, and interrupting an emergency call.


McKean to the police officer:


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

*


XPG said:



Hopkins picked up rider 35-year-old Adam Joseph McKean from Arnie's Bar and Grill Saturday afternoon. But on the app, he was using the false name "Ty."
In a statement, Lyft said: "Safety is fundamental to Lyft. What the driver described is frightening, and the rider's access to Lyft has been permanently removed"

Click to expand...

*_"Permanently removed" _from the app, that is until Adam aka _"Ty" _opens another additional fake account under another fake name.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> _"Permanently removed" _from the app, that is until Adam aka _"Ty" _opens another additional fake account under another fake name.


Drivers have to use their real name and pictures. If they wanted to, riders can find driver's full name and FB profile with a simple Google search. But when rider is using a fake name and fake photo, Lyft is allowing them to use the service.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

XPG said:


> Drivers have to use their real name and pictures. If they wanted to, riders can find driver's full name and FB profile with a simple Google search. But when rider is using a fake name and fake photo, Lyft is allowing them to use the service.


It's Lyft's Fault you're on Facebook?
Dude, u got no expectation of privacy.
Take responsibility for your decisions, your actions have consequences.
Anyone can reach out, find u and touch you

That's YOUR decision


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

XPG said:


> 'I Was Praying That I Would Survive:' Owasso Lyft Driver Describes Terrifying Alleged Assault
> https://www.newson6.com/story/41082...t-driver-describes-terrifying-alleged-assault
> Hopkins picked up rider 35-year-old Adam Joseph McKean from Arnie's Bar and Grill Saturday afternoon. But on the app, he was using the false name "Ty." She said he seemed drunk.
> 
> ...


Lyft fails again.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> It's Lyft's Fault you're on Facebook?
> Dude, u got no expectation of privacy.
> Take responsibility for your decisions, your actions have consequences.
> Anyone can reach out, find u and touch you
> ...


I normally don't school disrespectful padawans. You're welcome.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

"Owasso Lyft Driver"....great name for a band.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

XPG said:


> I normally don't school disrespectful padawans. You're welcome.
> View attachment 360108


I dont have Facebook.

Nothing i do on internet is under MY name.

My computers are Not under my name.

My cellphone is Not under my name.

I have a Lyft passenger account.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> I dont have Facebook.
> 
> Nothing i do on internet is under MY name.
> 
> ...


 WORD ‼ @tohunt4me W O R D ‼
_I dont have Facebook.?
Nothing i do on internet is under MY name.?
My computers are Not under my name.?
My cellphone is Not under my name.?
I have a Lyft passenger account.?_

@XPG is OUT of the loop, behind the times and out 2 lunch ✔


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I dont have Facebook.
> I have a Lyft passenger account.


 In the beginning, FB account was mandatory to Lyft drivers and riders. Then they changed that policy to allow any low-life.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

XPG said:


> In the beginning, FB account was mandatory to Lyft drivers and riders. Then they changed that policy to allow any low-life.


Son, having a Facebook account affords u no special
privileges in life.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> Son, having a Facebook account affords u no special
> privileges in life.


certainly
There Are no " Low Lifes" on FACEBOOK !

( snark, cackle , guffaw, giggle)



XPG said:


> In the beginning, FB account was mandatory to Lyft drivers and riders. Then they changed that policy to allow any low-life.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

mandatory facebook profile? i didn't know lyft was taking ideas from the chinese social credit score system. poor score, no travel for you.

i have multiple facebook profiles, anyone can create a burner account.


----------



## Azpilot2211 (Mar 17, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> I dont have Facebook.
> 
> Nothing i do on internet is under MY name.
> 
> ...


Bet you got a tinfoil hat though.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Azpilot2211 said:


> Bet you got a tinfoil hat though.


Old Folks like FB
Which is the reason younger folks ignore it

https://www.businessinsider.com/generation-z-things-gen-z-are-killing-facebook-ralph-lauren-2018-5


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

XPG said:


> 'I Was Praying That I Would Survive:' Owasso Lyft Driver Describes Terrifying Alleged Assault
> https://www.newson6.com/story/41082...t-driver-describes-terrifying-alleged-assault
> Hopkins picked up rider 35-year-old Adam Joseph McKean from Arnie's Bar and Grill Saturday afternoon. But on the app, he was using the false name "Ty." She said he seemed drunk.
> 
> ...


I hope he gets raped in prison, everyday

Such a horrible situation
That guys a monster


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

Uber and Lyft, your drivers are getting killed, beaten, mugged, molested, abused, and all you can do is make insincere public statements without even offering a little bit of help (as well as the disrespect of paying drivers cents per mile!).

That guy definitely deserves to get violated by big prisoners, turned from mister into a miss.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

njn said:


> mandatory facebook profile? i didn't know lyft was taking ideas from the chinese social credit score system. poor score, no travel for you.
> 
> i have multiple facebook profiles, anyone can create a burner account.


Good to see you know about that Chineese Communist Program INFILTRATING THE WEST !



Azpilot2211 said:


> Bet you got a tinfoil hat though.


Did you know
FLUORIDE the Dangerous Bi product of Aluminum Manufacturing had to be paid for to dispose of ?

Then the Rockerfeller Foundation funded a " Study"
and had this Toxic Waste Approved to be sold to Government to add to Your Drinking Water.

The Rockerfellers no longer OWN ALCOA ALUMINUM.
OR DRINK TAP WATER.

( ENJOY YOUR ALUMINUM)


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

XPG said:


> Drivers have to use their real name and pictures. If they wanted to, riders can find driver's full name and FB profile with a simple Google search. But when rider is using a fake name and fake photo, Lyft is allowing them to use the service.


Drivers safety should be on the top of the list for these ride sharing companies, Uber/lyft is to blame for letting anybody sign up without proper identification, It goes to show you that all Uber and Lyft care about is profits.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

What SOS button on the Lyft app. is she talking about ??


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Organizations - be they Uber, GM, or your local movie theater - have to get real. Just as important, don't be a good sheep for your maaaaster!

NO ONE can look out for you as well as yourself. Do you have a spare tire? Maybe a fire extinguisher? How about a plan for the bad person you might encounter?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> Organizations - be they Uber, GM, or your local movie theater - have to get real. Just as important, don't be a good sheep for your maaaaster!
> 
> NO ONE can look out for you as well as yourself. Do you have a spare tire? Maybe a fire extinguisher? How about a plan for the bad person you might encounter?


Would you rate me 5* Karen?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> Organizations - be they Uber, GM, or your local movie theater - have to get real. Just as important, don't be a good sheep for your maaaaster!
> 
> NO ONE can look out for you as well as yourself. Do you have a spare tire? Maybe a fire extinguisher? How about a plan for the bad person you might encounter?


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

charmer37 said:


> Drivers safety should be on the top of the list for these ride sharing companies, Uber/lyft is to blame for letting anybody sign up without proper identification, It goes to show you that all Uber and Lyft care about is profits.


I beg to differ, slightly. Every job does a background check on it's employee then let's any Tom D.I.C.K and Harry purchase their product. Should every McDonald's do a background check on customers. Should every Wal-Mart do a background check before letting consumers buy. Should every Train Station do a background check on it's riders. How about anyone who wants to fly, should airports do a background check on all travel? America would have no businesses if every employer did a background check on it's customers. Employers care about safety but not to the extent of losing it's customer base.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

drivers are uber's customers, they really shouldn't do background checks on them either. drivers sign up, use the app and pay uber a percentage for the generated lead. it would be a different story if uber actually hired drivers, but they do not.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

njn said:


> drivers are uber's customers, they really shouldn't do background checks on them either. drivers sign up, use the app and pay uber a percentage for the generated lead. it would be a different story if uber actually hired drivers, but they do not.


driver's are partners (supposedly)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> driver's are partners (supposedly)


Thats why Ubering is " Codependancy" !

Abusive Relationship.

Abusive " Partner".


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

How does anyone do Uber or Lyft without at least 2 loaded heaters ready to go when the need arise? You need a 2nd heater just in case the first one jams.


----------



## YonkersResident (Aug 19, 2019)

1. What's a burner account?

2. Hope that person gets jail time.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

That sos call probably went to India first



YonkersResident said:


> 1. What's a burner account?
> 
> 2. Hope that person gets jail time.


A fake account

I only do air port trips a night and I'm a 275 lb man


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

*'I Was Praying That I Would Survive'*

No shit? As opposed to praying for the poor starving kids in Africa?



Bobbyk5487 said:


> I only do air port trips a night and I'm a 275 lb man


Hmmmmm is your name Gary Branson??


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> *'I Was Praying That I Would Survive'*
> 
> No shit? As opposed to praying for the poor starving kids in Africa?
> 
> ...


Ummmm


----------



## YonkersResident (Aug 19, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> No shit? As opposed to praying for the poor starving kids in Africa?


That's still a thing? I thought that was a 90s craze that died out around 2002.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Omfg


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> It's Lyft's Fault you're on Facebook?
> Dude, u got no expectation of privacy.
> Take responsibility for your decisions, your actions have consequences.
> Anyone can reach out, find u and touch you
> ...


There's a dark place in hell for jerks like you.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

YonkersResident said:


> That's still a thing? I thought that was a 90s craze that died out around 2002.


There starving kids in Europe and America...but the narrative and agenda must continue


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> It took a @@@@ing hour for help to arrive?!?
> Delusional to trust U/L for safety.


Time is crucial in these situations. She could have been dead by the time the authorities showed up.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

XPG said:


> 'I Was Praying That I Would Survive:' Owasso Lyft Driver Describes Terrifying Alleged Assault
> https://www.newson6.com/story/41082...t-driver-describes-terrifying-alleged-assault
> Hopkins picked up rider 35-year-old Adam Joseph McKean from Arnie's Bar and Grill Saturday afternoon. But on the app, he was using the false name "Ty." She said he seemed drunk.
> 
> ...


You picked LYFT / LYFT didn't pick you . LYFT takes on Uber rejects or that is to say that those passengers that get deactivated by Uber will sign up for LYFT & be accepted . When i used to work for LYFT they wouldn't allow us to rate the passengers after completion of each trip . Always knew there was a reason for that .


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

XPG said:


> 'I Was Praying That I Would Survive:' Owasso Lyft Driver Describes Terrifying Alleged Assault
> https://www.newson6.com/story/41082...t-driver-describes-terrifying-alleged-assault
> Hopkins picked up rider 35-year-old Adam Joseph McKean from Arnie's Bar and Grill Saturday afternoon. But on the app, he was using the false name "Ty." She said he seemed drunk.
> 
> ...


Wtf?


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Normal everyday night rider really. 
Intoxicated males hit on anything that moves in bars/clubs so it not out of the question they do the same when they are alone with a lady after striking out hard and see it has his last chance to get laid.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

njn said:


> , anyone can create a burner account


@Cold Fusion is on his 50th account here on UPNet


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

Didn't read page two of this thread cuz lazy and obviously this should have gotten police there sooner butttttttt.....kinda neat how helpful the sos button is~ like without it would she have even had a chance to call 911?


----------



## DawnC (May 17, 2019)

XPG said:


> 'I Was Praying That I Would Survive:' Owasso Lyft Driver Describes Terrifying Alleged Assault
> https://www.newson6.com/story/41082...t-driver-describes-terrifying-alleged-assault
> Hopkins picked up rider 35-year-old Adam Joseph McKean from Arnie's Bar and Grill Saturday afternoon. But on the app, he was using the false name "Ty." She said he seemed drunk.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear this and am so grateful you are ok.


----------

